# New Goat owner



## philip_farris (Sep 22, 2010)

so i just bought a 2004 GTO and i was wondering about a few parts. i would like to swap some parts from a 05 or 06. the brake calipers, hood, rear bumper. i want to know if it would take some mods or would they just go right on.


----------



## philip_farris (Sep 22, 2010)

i also would like to know if anyone can tell me or tell me how to find the paint code for torrid red?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

2004 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

I also have an 04, and was thinking about replacing my hood with the 05-06 one until i found out that the scoops are merely aesthetic, and don't actually serve to cool the engine bay. Just wanted to let you know incase that was your motive for swapping hoods. Gravana makes a hood that looks almost exactly like the 05 and 06 hoods, but it is functional and channels the air over the intake. :cheers


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

Noob1986 said:


> I also have an 04, and was thinking about replacing my hood with the 05-06 one until i found out that the scoops are merely aesthetic, and don't actually serve to cool the engine bay. Just wanted to let you know incase that was your motive for swapping hoods. Gravana makes a hood that looks almost exactly like the 05 and 06 hoods, but it is functional and channels the air over the intake. :cheers


My I know the stock hood for my 05 GTO has functional hood scoops for engine cooling (the previous owner did it for me), You have to open them up yourself, but they do have a potential to be functional.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You just pull the rubber plugs, which have little vents in them to begin with. If you do that, the scoops are 100% open. 

I don't know how much help they'll give you.


----------

